# Bei INSERT die ID bekommen



## CyrusOne (24. August 2006)

Hy leute,

Gibt es eine möglichkeit bei einem INSERT die ID des Datensatzes zu erhalten
Also so in der ART

INSERT INTO Table (Coums) VALUES This=blbl 

und in diesen augenblick brauche ich die ID schon von diesem Eintrag!!

Es bringt mir auch nichts wen ich die Werte vergleiche weil diese mehrfach vorkommen können!!

baba cyrus


----------



## tobee (24. August 2006)

Da könnte dir mysql_insert_id() weiterhelfen


----------



## CyrusOne (24. August 2006)

ja vielleicht, wenn ich mit mysql datenbanken und php arbeiten würde, ich arbeite aber mit access DB und asp!
Sorry hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen!

EDIT: 

Dank Tobee hab ich jetzt eine funktion gefunden die ähnlich funktioniert! Mein statement sieht folgendermasen aus:

```
sql = "Update Fehlermeldung SET Status = 'Abgeschlossen' WHERE ID = (SELECT @@IDENTITY FROM Fehlermeldung)"
```

aber ich bekomm ne fehlermeldung 


```
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers Fehler "80004005' 

[Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Höchstens ein Datensatz kann von dieser Unterabfrage zurückgegeben werden. 

/Instandhaltung/fehlerinsert.asp, line 129
```


----------



## Bernd1984 (24. August 2006)

Hallo,



> SELECT @@IDENTITY FROM Fehlermeldung


 gibt dir die ID des zuletzt eingefügten (Insert) Datensatzes. Dieses Ergebnis kann auch mehrere Zeilen mit dem gleichen Wert enthalten. 
Am besten machst du erst ein Insert, dann das SELECT @@IDENTITY
 und mit dem Ergebnis kannst du dann auch noch - wenn nötig - ein Update machen.


----------



## CyrusOne (24. August 2006)

Hy,

Hab ich alles probiert hat nicht funktioniert!
Ich hab nen tipp von einer "alten" bekannten bekommen! Luzie sie ist hier aktiv im forum und hat mir schon des öfteren aus der patsche geholfen!!
http://www.aspheute.com/artikel/20000606.htm

Schließlich hab ichs dan so gelöst!!


----------



## King of Darkness (24. August 2006)

geht doch ganz einfach
mysql_insert_id($this->conn);

einfach den identifier der mySQL verbindung mitgeben und du bekommst die letzte automatisch einfügt ID zurück


----------



## fablei (25. August 2006)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil oder täusche ich mich das
1. der mysql_insert_id Befehl schon gennant wurde und
2. Es hier nicht um mysql ging?

Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## CyrusOne (25. August 2006)

RIchtig Fablei ... ich hätte es in ASP gebraucht.
Aber ich hab das problem schon gelöst (siehe letzten Post)

Aber 2 dinge möchte ich schon noch gerne wissen!
1) Warum hab ich eine Fehlemeldung bekommen "... die Funktion nicht definiert .." wenn ic die Funktion "scope_identity()" werwende, obwohl ich sie eigentlich verwenden könnte!

2) Warum hat meine SQL abfrage nicht funktioniert (siehe vorletzten Post)

Baba Cyrus


----------

